# treatment for cystic ovaries



## byardbabe (Nov 8, 2012)

Hello all,
I have a Doe who keeps cycling every 6 days or so even though she has been with the Buck twice.  I am thinking she may have cystic ovaries.  I have heard they can be treated with lutelyse followed by injections of cystorelin.  Our vet is mostly a cow/horse vet, and is not familiar with the cystorelin.  I was wondering if anyone has had experience with treating cystic ovaries,  and what they did.  Also how much and how often.
Thanks any and all input would be greatly apppreciated.
PS I have used the Buck for three years and never had any problems, also my other 3 Does have apparently settled.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Nov 8, 2012)

Lute is the only treatment that I have heard of for goats but I also have not had to deal with cystic ovaries before.  I would think a vet might need to be consulted on that one.


----------



## byardbabe (Nov 8, 2012)

Hi,
Thanks for your response.  I did have our vet over she is mostly a cow/horse vet (not many goats around here).  She said she was unfamiliar with the cystorelin, but she could order it for me.  That is why I am trying to get a little more info.  I thought maybe someone may have delt with a goat with cystic ovaries, and they could tell me what they did and if it worked.
Thanks again


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Nov 8, 2012)

I had one doe recycle several times this past year, and just when I was getting ready to find out about my treatment options, she stopped cycling and ended up being pregnant. But I do recall reading something similar to what you are talking about.


----------



## Renegade (Nov 8, 2012)

Cystic ovaries treatment:

Give 50mcg Cystorelin IM
Insert CIDR for 7 days
Remove CIDR
Give 1ml Estrumate
Put doe in with buck the same day you give Estrumate.

Donna


----------



## byardbabe (Nov 9, 2012)

Thanks you guy's,
I'll print off that info. and give it to our vet.  I did have her draw some blood while she was out to make sure she has not settled, and is just acting goofy!


----------

